# Seven skiers killed in Japanese Avalanche



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Sad to hear. RIP to the victims


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

This is all over the news and internet in Japan. Details still emerging - as usual here, they try to manage the information flow.
Tateyama is closer to dreampow's neck of the woods, rather than where ETM and I usually set up (Hokkaido), so he might know more.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes this is bad news.
I know someone who has been skiing there and have not had a reply in almost 24 hours.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Group of seven and a classic terrain trap. The snow they got was super heavy too so it would have been loaded to the max. 
Couldnt have been my mate, he would never get into that situation.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed that you are right ETM. As of the last fews years we've seen "experienced" skiers do things that no one thought they would with Tunnel and Sheep Creeks. 

We've been seeing too many of these group accidents as of late.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

sucks that people had to die. 7 people is too large of a group for the bc.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers to the families of the victims. Hope that everyone would have a safe season. RIP...:sad:


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrible...... Vibes to all involved.

From the clips I've seen, that zone looks like a complete cluster. The slope next to the one that slid was very tracked. Waaaaaaaay more people than I would want to put myself around in the backcountry IMO. I'm wondering how all 7 could be exposed at the same time....


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

My mate is alive.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope dreampow is alright. I assumed he would have replied or commented on this. Tragic.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ETM, good news.

Dreampow, check in man you're scaring me.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

hope his fine. I know they said skiers but does he ski too? I mean he could have been using a splitboard for backcountry.. okay,i guess i'll just wait and see if he checks in:hope:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

"Skier" is going to be the general description. Unless things have changed, I don't believe Japan has a very organized avalanche forecasting program. As technologically advanced as they are, the backcountry game is a relatively new thing to that region. Fingers crossed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm just hoping he went to bed early and will check in soon..

c'mon dude.......


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Sending good vibes that way. I hate to hear about these terrible things.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard back from Dreampow. He was not involved. Thankfully.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank god. We all sleep a little better this evening. Play safe boys/gals!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I heard back from Dreampow. He was not involved. Thankfully.


cool.

vibes.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

K' now I can go to sleep and work for 3 days this week then its Thanksgiving day, after that is OPENING DAY!!!:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

